# Drive Belt



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Husqvarna YTH 2148 and it is slipping going up hill. It works normal on flat ground. I believe I need to replace the drive belt. Does anyone know how hard of a job this will be or how long it will take? Also, do I need to remove the mower deck?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It is it a geared or hydro tranny?


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

Hydro trany


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it the machine or the mower that's slipping?


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

It's the machine.


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

Installed new drive belt, and it continued to slip. There must be some sort of adjustment.

Then it stalled in our yard. It just quit. Nothing works, doesn't even click so it must be something electronic. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like something in the operator presence system or something along them lines. What if you unhook the battery then hook it up again, in a bid to perhaps reset the computer? Sounds goofy, but who knows! I'd also check the contacts on your seat. I had to by pass mine here awhile back. Good luck and keep us informed for our own knowledge!!


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks T. Beam
I'll hopefully have a chance this evening to work on it.


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

The fuse that went from starter to battery was broken. I replaced it, started it and drove it directly to the garage. I think the real problem is now why did it break?

Also, does anyone know if there is an adjustment to the drive belt since it still slips occasionallyl?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you low on oil in the gear box?


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

I checked the oil and it was a bit low, but not too bad. I filled it up. But that was the engine oil, I'm not sure where the gear box oil is located.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It is a sealed hydro tranny and i may be wrong but i think there is no adjustment at all, although you may try spraying the pivot point to the clutching idler. The pivot point is a part of the pm in the service manual that i missed as well. I had this similar problem the belt was strecthed and the pivot point was not returning to keep proper tension on the belt. As far as the fuse i would double check the pto connector you had to unplug to install the belt.


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks WJ. I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Check your idler pulley for wear. I'm not sure how it is on that machine, but on the Ariens tractors, they use a plastic V pulley for the tensioner, and it wears over time to be a U shape, allowing the belt to drop farther into the pulley than it should be. This makes it so that the belt doesn't quite get tight enough. I have replaced quite a few of these at work.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Country Boy said:


> Check your idler pulley for wear. I'm not sure how it is on that machine, but on the Ariens tractors, they use a plastic V pulley for the tensioner, and it wears over time to be a U shape, allowing the belt to drop farther into the pulley than it should be.* This makes it so that the belt doesn't quite get tight enough. *I have replaced quite a few of these at work.


 
Yep, gotta be something with the tensioner.

Scott


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

transmission shot, now I need a new one


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Those trannies won't last on hills...you mentioned the belt slipping so I did not take it further.....

Look to a GT not a LT or get a standard tranny.

Scott


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep geared tranny is the way to go, another mower with a geared tranny would most likely be cheaper than a tranny for this one. I think depending on the model some sears geared trannys would fit?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They make super strong hydrostat trannies too. My John Deere 316 is almost 30 years old and hasn't missed a lick. I have hills and very rough terrain too! Although I like the geared units better, you can still buy a hydrostatic tranny lawn tractor that will hold up every bit as well as gears, maybe even better.


----------

